# First cuddle time, Chewing on own foot



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Hello again everyone! The topic subject says it all! Anyway, I never thought I could get this hyperactive explorer to settle down on me  

Had I been more attentive on other people's posts, I'd have known sooner that most hedgies snuggle when covered up in a blankie/hedgiebag. I guess I've been doing it all wrong by just plopping it on my bare lap and expect it to fall asleep. Instead she poops on me after some time :lol: 

Anyway, the little prick is burrowed in a blankie on my lap as I speak..err type. I'd grab a camera but even shifting just a little earns me an annoyed huff. She was so still that I suddenly got up and the poor thing rolled off my thigh on to me bed. Sure wasn't happy. 

I'd also like to add that I didn't use just any blankie, it's the blankie I put inside her house for a few days. A freshly laundered blankie won't work.

Anyhow, it's very possible for explorers to become cuddlers! Or maybe this is just because she's growing up? She turns six months in a couple of weeks. 

What do you guys think?


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

*Re: Prickles' First Cuddle Time*

:shock: I just saw Prickles licking and chewing on her own foot for about 5 minutes! Is this normal? I didn't stop her so I could observe. She only did that for 1 foot before going back to sleep. I'm worried about the bacteria ingested. Will she risk an infection?


----------



## QuinntonsMom (Aug 11, 2010)

I am interested to see answers to this. Quinn chewed on his feet when we first got him 'til we realized his nails were growing really quickly and annoying him. We started trimming his nails slightly once a week (Sometimes twice, seriously his back nails grow insanely fast) and he's stopped doing it...


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

QuinntonsMom said:


> I am interested to see answers to this. Quinn chewed on his feet when we first got him 'til we realized his nails were growing really quickly and annoying him. We started trimming his nails slightly once a week (Sometimes twice, seriously his back nails grow insanely fast) and he's stopped doing it...


Thanks for sharing, I'll do the same thing and check if it still persists. Just wondering whether is normal for most hedgehogs..


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

This is probably going to sound gross, but some hedgehogs will clean their own feet. So the chewing behavior you are seeing is likely your hedgehog cleaning its own feet. It is a normal behavior, however, not all hedgehogs do this, or do it when you are holding them.

I have one now who, even though her wheel is a disgusting mess every morning, has perfectly clean feet. I've never had to give her a foot bath.


----------



## EryBee (May 23, 2010)

Kalandra said:


> This is probably going to sound gross, but some hedgehogs will clean their own feet. So the chewing behavior you are seeing is likely your hedgehog cleaning its own feet. It is a normal behavior, however, not all hedgehogs do this, or do it when you are holding them.
> 
> I have one now who, even though her wheel is a disgusting mess every morning, has perfectly clean feet. I've never had to give her a foot bath.


 Yuck, so that explains how I can be scrubbing away at my hedgie's wheel and he can have spotless feet. I've seen him do the foot chew thing too.


----------



## schmelderz (Jul 7, 2010)

Funny how it sounds gross, but I'm sorta relieved that I don't have to give a foot bath as often. Thanks much guys!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

My Willie who is a Tweed, always has clean feet. He also always has dirty water. Guess why? :lol:


----------



## Kalandra (Aug 25, 2008)

I've posted this image on Chins-n-Hedgies before, but just because I love the image, and it shows off just how clean Poptart's feet are... here is Poptart, she was laying in her cuddle bed with her tail & feet sticking out. I couldn't resist taking the pic or showing it off.

She is the one I mentioned above. See how clean she keeps her toes?


----------



## tie-dye hedgie (Dec 19, 2009)

:lol: Hahahaha!!! Wow, those are some clean feeties! :mrgreen:


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

That is such a cute picture with her sleeping half out of the blanket like that


----------



## PJM (May 7, 2010)

I wanna pinch that cute little pink butt!


----------

